# northern campsites



## wiskey (Mar 31, 2006)

anybody got any good suggestions of a not too neat and tidy, not too busy not too normal campsite that would cope with several urbanites (about 20 maybe). 

somewhere between the north and the south to be fair to all and accessible by train or easy public transport. 

thanks


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 31, 2006)

There's a capsite in Broadbottom in the Peaks, about half an hour on the train from Manchester.  It's certainly not busy and doesn't seem to be advertised.     

The capsite is on some land belonging to a garden centre on the same grounds, which is good if you're desperate for a cuppa cos they have a twee little cafe.

I'm not sure how Charlie would handle seeing 20 urbanites arrive, and I'm doubtfull that you'd fit 20 tents on the site though I guess some of you woulod be sharing.  
  The pluss point for me and my mates when we used it was that there is a shallow river/stream at the bottom of the campsite with a sandy beach that was perfect for us to decamp to and make a fire and get pissed in the evening.  Also there are loads of nice walks you can take from broadbottom and some pretty striking views.  

I just googled and found this contact number if it's any use.

Lymefield Campsite

Broadbottom, Hyde, Cheshire, SK14 6AG
Telephone: 01457 764094
Site Open Dates: All year


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2006)

How far north?

I know loads in Northumberland.


----------



## Riff (Apr 1, 2006)

Have a squizz here.


----------



## Fledgling (Apr 2, 2006)

There's a big site on lake Coniston in the Lakes, pub is a bit far but can be walked to. About a mile south of the village. Pretty mixed crowd of families and younger people.


----------



## bfg (Apr 2, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> somewhere between the north and the south to be fair to all and accessible by train or easy public transport.



Sounds more like midlands than north, tbh, but why not try:

Lathkill Dale. Bang in middle of Derbys Dales. Public transports OK as long as you avoid Sundays, when the world simply stops out there. Train to either Chesterfield, Sheffield or Matlock. Bus to Bakewell. 2 mile walk with the rucksacks, but hey, think of the exercise and the fresh air. 

Whats there? not a lot in the evenings, but thats why people go there I suppose. The sites a couple of fields, basic facilities, if you run out of milk the owner has a steady supply straight form the cows udder off his farm next door. The best bit is that its sat slap bang on top[ of Lathkill Dale valley, one of the most breathtaking scenes of the peak District. One of those places you really should be at daybreak.

Failing that:

theres an similar basic but well-placed site just outside Settle, N.Yorks (British rail all the way should do this one). Similar state of affairs, its just a couple of farmers with a spare field. They've put showers n loos in there but dont expect much more. The sites underneath one of the big peaks up there, Ingleborough i think.

If theres gonna be 20 or so of you doing the whole tent thing, keep me posted n I might bake you a cake or sumthin to mark the event!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 5, 2006)

thanks all - looks like we might be investigating something in the midlands (its only the midlands to northerners, its still north to southerners). various people have suggested 'camping barns' but the idea is alien to me. 

i'll go through the links suggested


----------



## Ave N. Ham (Apr 5, 2006)

Gibralta Farm in Silverdale is excellent.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 5, 2006)

Behind the Railway Pub, Ribblehead. Free camping, great views, food and strong ale.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 6, 2006)

Ave N. Ham said:
			
		

> Gibralta Farm in Silverdale is excellent.



thanks - sadly it doesnt allow fires and it looks a bit umm, tidy for my liking. it has stewards   

i'd really like somewhere that doesnt do caravans.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 6, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Behind the Railway Pub, Ribblehead. Free camping, great views, food and strong ale.




i'd rather keep them away from strong ale


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 13, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i'd rather keep them away from strong ale



Can you keep urbanites away from strong ale?


----------



## zenie (Apr 13, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> How far north?
> 
> I know loads in Northumberland.



That is not North it's practically Scotland


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2006)

Nah, we don't have any major towns or cities for it to be Scotland.


----------



## Hunty05 (May 4, 2006)

Ave N. Ham said:
			
		

> Gibralta Farm in Silverdale is excellent.



I VOTE HFOR HERE...........only a mile or so from my house......excellent scenery, very easy to get to........

fookin bootiful..


----------



## Riff (May 4, 2006)

We are off to this place next weekend!


----------

